# Please case your vote - need help deciding



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Does this look like a Winston or a Rowdy?


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

He's a Rowdy to me!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I vote Rowdy also


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ditto on Rowdy


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Rowdy to me also


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG he is a cutie!!! I think Rosie and Rowdy has a good ring to it:smile2:


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Rowdy for me too


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Rowdy also!!!!!:grin2:


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Definitely Rowdy!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh my he's adorable . I agree Rowdy and I also like Rosie and Rowdy


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

yep Rowdy all day


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Another vote for Rowdy! I like the name Winston, but the sparkle in the eyes says Rowdy!!!! And I LOVE Rosie and Rowdy together!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Love Rowdy!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Another one here for Rowdy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Rowdy! Now I often attach the looks of dogs with people by that name. Rowdy---Rowdy Yates off the OLD tv show, Rawhide. And what a handsome guy Clint Eastwood was back in those days. Winston, Sir Winston Churchhill and a bull dog has his face. Crazy I know. But your guy is a handsome one--Rowdy.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

3 goldens said:


> Rowdy! Now I often attach the looks of dogs with people by that name. Rowdy---Rowdy Yates off the OLD tv show, Rawhide. And what a handsome guy Clint Eastwood was back in those days. Winston, Sir Winston Churchhill and a bull dog has his face. Crazy I know. But your guy is a handsome one--Rowdy.



OMG that makes so much sense to me! Now I've got a bulldog in my head. Funny how it is unanimous on the forum - others I have asked have been split. I am 100% committed to each name roughly 50% of the time. Deep heavy sigh. 


Hoping I'll know immediately upon meeting him! 8 more hours!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Is it Winston or Rowdy and how are things going?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

No question he is a Rowdy - knew it the moment I saw him and he seemed to know it too because he answered to it right away. I will post pics as soon as I get some!


----------



## Sniper (May 1, 2018)

He's a Rowdy dog for sure!


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

With that awesome Golden smile, He has to be a Rowdy! :smile2:


----------

